# 24" JC Higgins before and after



## Rivnut (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow! Thats a nice transformation.


----------



## JLF (Sep 25, 2020)

Beautiful restoration!


----------



## Pondo (Jun 3, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice job like the color combination  !


----------



## eeapo (Jun 6, 2021)

Wow, beautiful did you use all original parts


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 31, 2021)

eeapo said:


> Wow, beautiful did you use all original parts



Everything is original except tires and the seat. Still looking for an original seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2021)

Great job bring that back! Did you Evapo-rust the chain? That's the only piece that shows a hint of patina.  😉


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 31, 2021)

@GTs58 I can’t remember for sure.  If I remember correctly, the chain wasn’t rusted stiff so I I probably looped it over a nail and sprayed it with PB Blaster.  If I can get a chain to coil, I usually soak it in a 50/50 solution of Automatic Transmission Fluid and Acetone - much less expensive and works almost as well, just take a little longer to work.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2021)

Very nice!


----------

